# Kilgrimol Trophy : St Annes



## Crazyface (Aug 1, 2017)

Would anyone be interested in playing in this? I've played in it for the last two years and the clowns have moved it to a Thursday, hence why hardly anyone has entered. I'm ummming and aaaahhhhhhing to take a day off work. Any interest?

http://www.stannesoldlinks.com/competition.php?compid=6054


----------



## Duckster (Aug 1, 2017)

Didn't realise they'd pushed this back from the Bank Holiday Monday, which I can't make, to a day that I'e already got booked off!

Think I'm going to stick my name down for about 10am, gives me plenty of time to play, have a quick coffee etc... after then go and pick up the daughter from nursery.


----------



## Duckster (Aug 1, 2017)

Why have they moved it to a Thursday?


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 1, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Would anyone be interested in playing in this? I've played in it for the last two years and the clowns have moved it to a Thursday, hence why hardly anyone has entered. I'm ummming and aaaahhhhhhing to take a day off work. Any interest?

http://www.stannesoldlinks.com/competition.php?compid=6054

Click to expand...

Could potentially take they day off, toying with this or Dunham Forest the week before.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 2, 2017)

Duckster said:



			Why have they moved it to a Thursday?
		
Click to expand...

God knows. It's ruined my Bank Holiday trip to St Annes. It's also put people off entering. Maybe they'll put it back next year. Fingers crossed. 10 ish could suit me too if you want someone to talk at you for four hours.


----------



## Duckster (Aug 2, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			God knows. It's ruined my Bank Holiday trip to St Annes. It's also put people off entering. Maybe they'll put it back next year. Fingers crossed. 10 ish could suit me too if you want someone to talk at you for four hours. 

Click to expand...

Go for it!! I'm booked in, 10am.


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 2, 2017)

Duckster said:



			Go for it!! I'm booked in, 10am.
		
Click to expand...

Ill book in to make a three ball? Just confirmed my Day off


----------



## Duckster (Aug 2, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			Ill book in to make a three ball? Just confirmed my Day off
		
Click to expand...

More the merrier!


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 2, 2017)

Duckster said:



			More the merrier!
		
Click to expand...

Done, Looking forward to it!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2017)

I'll book in later today


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2017)

Done, after a frantic search for me wallet!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 12, 2017)

What's the plan for Thursday. I'm going up early for a full breakfast in the clubhouse. It's open an hour before the first t time.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 12, 2017)

Weather forecast is good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Duckster (Sep 12, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			What's the plan for Thursday. I'm going up early for a full breakfast in the clubhouse. It's open an hour before the first t time.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good idea!  TIme you thinking about getting there?


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 12, 2017)

Well, if I set off at 7 ish and have a good run up I should land at 8.30am


----------



## Duckster (Sep 12, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Well, if I set off at 7 ish and have a good run up I should land at 8.30am
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good, I've got to drop off daughter at nursery first, should be able to get there about 8.45-9


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 12, 2017)

See you in the clubhouse.


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Crazyface where abouts are you going from in chesh? Im leaving sandbach about 7 so I can get some scran, should get there a similar time.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 13, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			Crazyface where abouts are you going from in chesh? Im leaving sandbach about 7 so I can get some scran, should get there a similar time.
		
Click to expand...

Sunny Macclesfield


----------



## Duckster (Sep 13, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Sunny Macclesfield
		
Click to expand...

Thank god you weren't coming up today - major incident on the M6 at 31a (Longridge/Preston) this morning.  Think it's just cleared now.

Looking forward to tomorrow.  Might even clean my clubs tonight ;-)


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 13, 2017)

Duckster said:



			Thank god you weren't coming up today - major incident on the M6 at 31a (Longridge/Preston) this morning.  Think it's just cleared now.

Looking forward to tomorrow.  Might even clean my clubs tonight ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Steady on!!!! I'm having nightmares about the 16th. Toughest on the course. And it has never looked like the picture on their website when I've played it!!! It's usually surrounded by meter high rough.


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Ive got the clubs out for a little tarting up i must admit! Never played the course before so excited to get going.


----------



## Junior (Sep 13, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Steady on!!!! I'm having nightmares about the 16th. Toughest on the course. And it has never looked like the picture on their website when I've played it!!! It's usually surrounded by meter high rough.
		
Click to expand...

176 from the blues into a 2/3 club wind usually......hit everything from PW to driver on there. 

Enjoy.  Course is in great nick at the minute.


----------



## OnTour (Sep 13, 2017)

Crazy good value &#128077; best note that down for next year.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 13, 2017)

Junior said:



			176 from the blues into a 2/3 club wind usually......hit everything from PW to driver on there. 

Enjoy.  Course is in great nick at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

I played SAOL last week, really enjoyed it, the 16th is only around 125 from the reds I hit a good 3 wood and didn't even reach the green!


----------



## Duckster (Sep 14, 2017)

Well, tough wind today! Some good golf. Some very iffy golf. Some plain poor golf.

Great course, great company! Enjoyed every minute. Cheers John and James, will definitely sort a knock out at mine

Roll on next year for another beating up by SAOL


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 18, 2017)

Duckster said:



			Well, tough wind today! Some good golf. Some very iffy golf. Some plain poor golf.

Great course, great company! Enjoyed every minute. Cheers John and James, will definitely sort a knock out at mine

Roll on next year for another beating up by SAOL
		
Click to expand...

x 2 on this. Cheers Adam and James for a great day out. I did the walk of shame twice (I hate Nr'ing). Will remember the day for three things. WIND / James ball plugged into the bunker from off the tee 200 yards away, (picture to follow later) how? / and my own kneeing down bunker shot.


----------



## Duckster (Sep 18, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			x 2 on this. Cheers Adam and James for a great day out. I did the walk of shame twice (I hate Nr'ing). Will remember the day for three things. WIND / James ball plugged into the bunker from off the tee 200 yards away, (picture to follow later) how? / and my own kneeing down bunker shot.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh the Seve-esque bunker shot!  Tremendous!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 18, 2017)

How?


----------

